# Radio Tags, GPS Tags, some kind of tracking device??



## spikethebest (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can cheaply find these?

You know the little black circular ones with the long antena that are used to find turtles?

I want to tag a couple of my tortoises just in case, but i would actually perfer for it to be less noticable. (in the event someone steals them, they wont know they are tracked, and i can find them.)

Also does anyone know how I can cheaply put up video cameras up in my backyard and be able to view it from my work computer? I want to be able to monitor my backyard while im at work.

Any ideas, experiences, references, suggestions, comments, would be appreciated. If you can provide links to specific items where I can buy them. I've googled a lot and cant find anything.

Thank you all.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont know about the tracking / gps stuff. But cameras are pretty easy. They even make wireless ones now so it is even easier. Goto Costco.com , or costco store. They have a huge selection at ours . The cameras are in the TV section. They come with a box that digital recoreds as stores weeks worth of video. 

I also think they sell programs where you can watch your camras threw your computer and even cell phone. I think you can get a simple system up for under 200.00 bucks.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks ill look into that. any idea where i can find the programs?


----------



## purpod (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, if anyone finds out about the microchippies that are used for tortie location and ID, I'd be interested in that info as well ~

Thanx!
Purpod


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 20, 2008)

I think bestbuy has the program.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 20, 2008)

bestbuy as in www.bestbuy.com ? i looked couldnt find anything...


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd be interested in the video cameras as well, if you find anything please post, I am interested in setting up a system.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

im getting these items for my backyard...

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...c=BC-EC22801-ProdID11286851&pos=0F&lang=en-US

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc..._Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=2&whse=BC&topnav=&prodid=11269813&lang=en-US

thank you everyone for your help!

i still want info on tagging and tracking tortoises...


----------



## RTfanatic (Aug 21, 2008)

I looked into tracking devices a while back and one of the leaders in the space I found most referenced by researchers is: AVM Instrument Company

The size/weight devices most referenced for Chelonians is the G3 line (scroll down on the Transmitter Modules page). Not cheap, and not unobtrusive, but in some cases could be worthwhile.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you! i have emailed them for a price list and how to order!

maybe if a few people want some, we can get bulk pricing??

*who is interested in a getting a small radio tag on their tort or turt?* i know if i had them years ago, that would really help out my stress level. in my years, i have lost a few of my turts and spent weeks looking, just to find in a neighbor's bush.

thanks again!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> im getting these items for my backyard...
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...c=BC-EC22801-ProdID11286851&pos=0F&lang=en-US



After reading your latest post about getting the new tortoise this Saturday, I now understand why you are so worried about watching your yard when you aren't home! I used to be paranoid about someone coming onto the property and stealing the tortoises, but it has somewhat faded over the years. I have a "guard dog on duty" sign on my gate, and a fake video camera mounted on the fence. Whenever people come over to adopt a tortoise I'm sure to let them know that after the tortoises are locked up for the night, I turn the guard dogs loose to roam the property. We all just have to do the best we can, and hope for the best. Don't be so paranoid that you can't enjoy your animals. I'm looking forward to pictures of the new tort.

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

you are 100% correct! i also wont be doing any adoptions anymore, nor selling hatchlings to people. I want to reduce my visibility now, and just be happy with my torts.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

update... here are some prices...

http://www.avminstrument.com/pp/antelope.html

if it asks for a password-- it is antelope


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

another update..

i talked to the owner of this company. nice lady. she said if 5 people ordered, then she would give everyone 5% off. she has lots of experience putting transmitters on tortoises, turtles (both aquatic and land), and getting the proper receivers. 

does anyone want to do this?


----------



## chelonologist (Aug 23, 2008)

Other companies that come to mind are Holohil Systems (http://www.holohil.com/xmtrs.htm) amd LL Electronics (http://www.radiotracking.com/). I'm currently using Holohil on the desert tortoise headstarting study, and I used LL Electronics for my thesis work on yellow mud turtles and on gopher tortoises in Mississippi. I've also used AVM in the field. While these are great for tracking wild tortoises and learning about where they go, what they do, and how they survive, I'm not sure that they're all that applicable to keeping track of your captive tortoises. If you have a huge yard with lots of hiding places, and your tortoises roam freely and often get lost, then maybe. But if you're worried about people stealing your tortoises, then radiotransmitters aren't going to help much. If the tortoise is transported more than 1/2 mile away or so, the radios are going to move quickly out of range. So unless your tortoise thief lives within a mile of your house, your chances of tracking a stolen tortoise are pretty slim. Also, what's preventing the thief from just popping the transmitter off of the tortoise's carapace when he steals it? Also, the battery life of the transmitters for tortoises typically max out at 2 years. If you go that route, you're faced with replacing the transmitter fairly frequently. Finally, you'll need a radio receiver to track the signal from the transmitter. Receivers cost from $2,000+. It's a huge investment.

With a PIT tag, you're not going to be able to track the tortoise, but if it's implanted under the tortoise's skin, you could claim it as yours if the stolen tortoise shows up somewhere. They're cheap, but it's not a guarantee that you'll be able to recover a lost or stolen tortoise.

I think your best bet it to provide security in your backyard to keep thieves away. Security cameras, security lights, signs, and a guard dog would all effectively deter anyone from entering your yard. These methods might prove to be more cost effective, too.


----------



## purpod (Aug 23, 2008)

Greetings All ~

I have sent an email to ATV, asking their opinion on tracking devices {for the size of a leopard} and am hopeful to get a response ~

Yes, if we could get some kind of group rate on pricing, that would be ideal. You know, I'm gonna ask my vet about the micro chippies, tho.. from what I understand {and I could be mistaken} the micro chips last much longer than what the tracking devices from ATV appear to last..?

Anyways, this is great & I'm appreciative for all who participate ~
Purpod

Ah, Hiya Doc! You posted just before I did, but from your post I see that those devices are not truly what I am interested in.. What are the PIT devices you spoke of? Are these implanted under the skin by a vet? Thanx so much for your advice on this ~
Purpod


----------



## chelonologist (Aug 23, 2008)

purpod said:


> Ah, Hiya Doc! You posted just before I did, but from your post I see that those devices are not truly what I am interested in.. What are the PIT devices you spoke of? Are these implanted under the skin by a vet? Thanx so much for your advice on this ~
> Purpod



PIT (Passive Integrated Transponder) tags are the same thing as a microchip. In theory they last forever, because they don't need a power source, but they may fail after a number of years. You need a reader to scan the animal for ID, and you have to hold it close (within a few inches) to get a read. PIT tags are normally injected subcutaneously, but for turtles and tortoises you have the option of gluing them to the carapace.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the security system. Why don't you meet people outside of your home if you don't want them over Cory?? You could meet them at a local store, that way you can still do the adoptions. Or even better take them to the adoptee, that way you can see there yard. I like those cameras, and eventually when I move I am going to get something like that, but for now I have my 120 pound dog, that guards the house and yard like it was his baby. Plus I have padlocks on my cages.


----------



## purpod (Aug 24, 2008)

Greetings once again, Doc ~



> You need a reader to scan the animal for ID, and you have to hold it close (within a few inches) to get a read.



So, this would just be basically for ID purposes, right? Has anyone ever heard of tattooing a tortie for ID purposes?

Thanx for your assistance ~
With Appreciation,
Purpod


----------

